# system-config-*

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

qualcuno mi sa dire dove trovare le gui di configurazione? (come per esempio system-config-users)

Ho smascherato e installato system-config-base ma sembra non contenere quello che volevo...

Grazie.

----------

## k01

esattamente cos'è che stai cercando? se cerchi un pannello di controllo simil windows non esiste

----------

## UnoSD

Non mi ricordo nemmeno più cos'è il pannello di controllo di Windows.

Cerco esattamente ciò che ho scritto: /usr/bin/system-config-users

----------

## k01

mmm a dir la verità tu hai scritto

 *Quote:*   

> (come per esempio system-config-users) 

 

il che significa che quello dovrebbe essere uno dei tanti, e cerchi qualcosa di più completo che lo includa.

comunque che DE usi? per KDE c'è kuser

----------

## UnoSD

Che lo includa infatti vuol dire che includa "anche" esattamente quello, non qualcosa di simile.

i system-config-x sono i tool gui di configurazione di sistema di Gnome.

system-config-authentication

system-config-network

system-config-boot

system-config-network-cmd

system-config-date

system-config-network-gui

system-config-firewall

system-config-services

system-config-keyboard

system-config-users

system-config-language

system-control-network

Questi cerco, ovviamente per Gnome. Non vedo cosa c'era di tanto difficile nella mia domanda... Non riesco a trovarli nei repository gentoo. C'è solo il pacchetto system-config-base (che era anche mascherato) che non so a che serve visto che non mi ha fornito gli eseguibili che cercavo.

P.s. Ma come si fa a cercare, per esempio, un file all'interno dei pacchetti nei repository (come yum whatprovides per Fedora). Ho letto di equery belongs, ma non funziona o lo uso male...

----------

## Onip

prova a vedere se stanno in app-admin/sabayon.

per gentoo non esiste (che io sappia) un tool che ti dice quale pacchetto non installato fornisce il tale file, anche perchè a causa delle USE flag quest'informazione è a volte molto dipendente dal sistema in uso. equery belongs (o anche qfile) funzionano solamente con i pacchetti che hai installato.

----------

## djinnZ

Da buona lucertola sono in procinto di crogiolarmi al sole e non sono pratico di gnome (ma le scimmiacce del forum sono tutte latitanti quando servono?), ma non  è che "l'automake" nei pacchetti sabayon e/o system-config-base agisce in base a quel che è installato nel sistema non compilando, ad esempio, system-config-samba se samba non è installato nel sistema o non compilando system-config-user se (tiro ad indovinare) superadduser non è installato?

Tanto per supporrre, non sono su gentoo e non vado neppure a spulciare l'ebuild.

----------

## UnoSD

Domani do' un'occhiata al pacchetto "sabayon".

Se non esiste è un grande danno!! Su Fedora era un comando utilissimo!! Però in effetti, come dice djinnZ, avrebbe anche un senso visto che non si è sicuri di cosa installerà un pacchetto....

Cos'è superadduser?

Sono un po' stanco visto che sono tornato da una giornata di mare, controllerò queste cose domani e vi farò sapere! Grazie delle risposte comunque!

----------

## UnoSD

Le applicazioni system-config-* si trovano nell'overlay Sunrise!

----------

